# Necron Rust to the Iron bone



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok the Studio is working on a Project for eBay. This time it will be the Necrons in a rusty theme. 

The force will contain:
1 Doom/Night Scyth
1 Comand Barge
20 Warriors
5 Imortals
2 Necron Overlords/Lords

They will all have the green light effect on all the shiny things done.

Here are some wip shots for you.





































Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/02/rusty-necrons-are-coming.html

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I am certainly a fan of your rust effects, and will hold off my opinion of 'too much' until I see more colours on there for balance.

Looks great thus far!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice, some bright osl will look awesome against this worn look.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I love Necrons that stay away from the usual 'It's steel okay?' kind of look lol Well done!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Incredible. You should make tutorials.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

That'll teach 'em to make a tomb by the seaside !


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Time for some Green lights! Guys at the Studio did it again ^^

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/03/they-awaken.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

love the models they look great

only question i have is why is this guys crotch glowing.


Brovatar said:


> Feed your Imagination,
> Brovatar.



is that an energy cell in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me :wink:


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> love the models they look great
> 
> only question i have is why is this guys crotch glowing.
> 
> ...



Hahahahah.  awesome joke ^^ :so_happy:


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

The whole army almost done got 20 warriors and a Overlord on CCB for you today.

OVERLORD: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/03/rusty-command-barge.html
WARRIORS: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/03/rusty-warriors.html














































IF you like this stuff and don't want to miss an update i invite you to check out our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

The models look awsome wish I could painted my orks like this when I was doing the rusted death skulls klan. +rep for the awsomeness


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Two new units done have a look.

Destroyer: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/03/rusty-destroyer.html
Immortals: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/03/rusty-but-immortal.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Good job mate i love the off source lighting


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

SO here they are dug up from the deep sands.

Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/03/rusty-necron-army.html









































































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Man, that green almost looks thick. Crazy contrast between that pastel looking green and the rust effect.

Very cool.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

And we are back. Necron Overlord Called his Ultra mega Destroy buddy to round up his fleet and start OWNING with the OP army List. Ladies and gents we start on the new Project the Rusty Necron Fleet.

Destro Build: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/04/destroyer-lord-build.html























































Awesomeness approaches.

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Dude, these are fantastic.

Would you mind sharing the recipe to the rust effect? I'm assuming browns and oranges over black/dark metallic base? Whatever it is it's amazing!

That's a crazy amount of fliers too! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

shelman said:


> Dude, these are fantastic.
> 
> Would you mind sharing the recipe to the rust effect? I'm assuming browns and oranges over black/dark metallic base? Whatever it is it's amazing!
> 
> That's a crazy amount of fliers too! Keep up the good work.



Yup. Black Metalick Dry brush. Brown- Mix Orangebrown- Orange. That's that ^^


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Very cool stuff man! I noticed all the bases are resin, did you do them all yourself? or did you mention where you picked those up, I may have missed it.

Chaosftw


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

keen to know about the bases aswell


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Den of Imagination cast those bases and we cast some different ones as well.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Brovatar said:


> Den of Imagination cast those bases and we cast some different ones as well.


Very Cool!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Destro Lord done. How cool is that? ^^

Blog, More photos: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/04/anrakyr-destroyer.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow that destroyer lord is absolutely amazing!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Again, really really really good looking.

Loving the glowing effect on this guy and equally everything you've done. I like how the lord has more green on too, make him seem more animated and clearly 'the boss'!

Looking forward to more.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

heretical by nature said:


> Wow that destroyer lord is absolutely amazing!





shelman said:


> Again, really really really good looking.
> 
> Loving the glowing effect on this guy and equally everything you've done. I like how the lord has more green on too, make him seem more animated and clearly 'the boss'!
> 
> Looking forward to more.


Thanks guys I was going for that. You cant miss him on the table. The Green power illuminating the whole model is clearly stating who has the most charged batteries^^.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice one! Just looked back at the photos again and noticed the whole hexagon pattern you've got going on. Don't know why, it just seems to work.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Some of the smallest ones but not the weakest!

Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/04/scarabs-on-scarabs-under-scarabs.html






































If you don't want to miss wraiths, dooms scythes, night scythes and many more rust Necrons follow us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Just a Doom Scythe.

Blog post : http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/04/hexagonal-shildeing.html




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Some wraiths. I love how they look form the back.. ymmm ;p

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/04/canoptec-coils.html



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------

